# The best uv sterilizer at the best price?



## rrguymon (Jul 10, 2005)

I have a 9 watt tubro twist and it works great. Cleared up my green water on 55 gallon fast. I just attached it to the out put of my Filstar 3 filter. In my case it was worth the cash. I had pea green soup for water. Tank was cystal clear in 3 or 4 days.

Rick


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

The consensus would probably be the Coralife Turbo-twists. According to Coralife's website, the instructions (page 5) state the following...



> 9 watt - 55 GPH to eliminate parasites, 121 GPH to eliminate algae, 253 to eliminate bacteria
> 
> 18 watt - 110 GPH to eliminate parasites, 240 GPH to eliminate algae, 500 to eliminate bacteria
> 
> 36 watt - 290 GPH to eliminate parasites, 680 GPH to eliminate algae, 1550 to eliminate bacteria


The FilStar XP3 has an estimated GPH of 350. You want the best dwell time (length of time the water runs through the UV lamp) for your filter. So if your main purpose is to eliminate algae, then the 18 watt is sufficient. Otherwise, the 36 watt maybe best suitable for the flow rate if you want to eliminate parasites.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I am running the 9W Turbo-twist off of an XP3 on my 75G. I have crystal clear water. I think the 9W model will be fine if your are looking to clear the water only. If you want it for parasites/bacteria you probably should get a more powerful model.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Jebo-18-Wat...QQihZ009QQcategoryZ117434QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/JEBO-UV-36-ULTR...5QQihZ008QQcategoryZ20756QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

What about these?


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

I now know that jebo has been known to crack and leak and the bulbs dont last as long. I read up. I see that some people have perfect quality with theirs while others dont. So im not sure what I should do.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

well im thinking im just going to go with the jebo model. Im still not sure if I should get the 18watt or 36watt???


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

What is your main reason for wanting a UV sterilizer? If it is to cure green water the 9W Turbo Twist will be just fine. I know from experience they are rock solid pieces of equipment. Remember, the higher watt UV you buy, the more expensive the bulb is going to be whenever you need to replace it. If curing green water is your goal, the overkill is not necessary. If you want it for things such as treating ich, then get one of the higher watt units.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

ok thanks!


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

RachPreach said:


> Im looking for a uv sterilizer but Im not sure which one to get. I want one thats good but I want it at a decent price. I have a rena filstar xp3 filter so I guess i would need something that is an inline uv sterilzer?
> Here is one I found:
> http://www.petsolutions.com/Turbo+Twist+Sterilizer-I-96377070-I-C-47-C-.aspx
> 
> I would love other suggestions!


That one will work. Hook it up like this, no need to run it 24/7; it will slow the flow of your filter if you hook it inline......DC


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

^^^^^ That's a nice rig!


----------



## therizman1 (Jul 1, 2006)

I am a big fan of my turbo twist.. was easy to setup and havent had any problems with it so far... and has been running for I think about 6 months now.

As a side note, an XP3 is rated up to 350gph, but as soon as you add in media and some dirt, the gph drops off... I know my XP3 on my 75g tank runs around 300gph when it has just been cleaned and after a month or so it is down around 280-290gph. So it works perfectly with the turbo twist... also, those numbers are recommended for salt water which is wear almost everyone has a UV Sterilizer... supposedly you can have a much higher flow rate with freshwater and it wont effect the ability of the UV bulb to do its job.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

i think im jsut gonna get the jebo 18watt off ebay....i think i need something stronger than a 9watt.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

here it is:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...80008788024&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

so all i need with one of these is to hook it up between my output tubing of my canister filter and thats it? The one above comes with a power head but im not sure why?


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I think the powerhead is so you don't have to hook it up to the outflow on your canister filter. (See DiabloCanine's post above).


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

well which way is better/easier?

I still dont know how long i should leave this thing on....once i get it. what are my options?


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

ok well i just purchased the 18 watt jebo sterilizer! Im excited!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

You dont need to run it 24/7 I would hook it up like in post number 10 I believe and then just hang it on the front of the tank when you need it.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

turbowagon said:


> ^^^^^ That's a nice rig!


Thanks, it works great that way and I was able to match the recommended flow rate with the power head.......DC


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

fshfanatic said:


> You dont need to run it 24/7 I would hook it up like in post number 10 I believe and then just hang it on the front of the tank when you need it.


Is that FX5 still working well? Trying to decide if I want one, they are on ebay now for around $200.....DC


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Diablo, your setup is similar to mine. But don't you have the input and output switched? I'm assuming it only matters becuase you want the water to start flow towards the main bulb, instead of away from it.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

crazie.eddie said:


> Diablo, your setup is similar to mine. But don't you have the input and output switched? I'm assuming it only matters becuase you want the water to start flow towards the main bulb, instead of away from it.


I do not think it really matters according to the manufacturer, see below from the web.....DC

Re: UV Sterilizer: I connected mine backwards - Manufacturer's Response
I contacted Coralife at the same time with the same question. I just received the following response:
"You are fine running it the way it is. You really can run the unit either way. The only problem I have ever had is if I pumped water into the top of the unit and out the bottom, it sometimes gets air trapped and it will gurgle, but the unit will work fine.
Best regards, Dave Troop
Energy Savers Unlimited, Inc."
<Thank you for this. Bob Fenner>

Turbo-Twist UV Sterilizer Plumbing Follow-Up (2/21/04) 
I contacted Coralife at the same time with the same question. <Whether or not it matters which end one uses as the outlet or inlet.> I just received the following response: "You are fine running it the way it is. You really can run the unit either way. The only problem I have ever had is if I pumped water into the top of the unit and out the bottom, it sometimes gets air trapped and it will gurgle, but the unit will work fine. Best regards, Dave Troop, Energy Savers Unlimited, Inc" <Thanks for sharing. I run mine lying sideways on a shelf. Works fine. Steve Allen.>


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

ok couple more questions to clear things up....

I have major green water currently in my tank. Im going to hook up my uv sterilizer (18watt) when i get back in town and i was wondering....Do i just leave it on 24/7 until the gw goes away?

Also, once it goes away(I pray to God that it does) is it best to just run it 24 hours after water change?


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

I would leave it on constant for the first week. After that you can do it after changes like you said. I do it after the water changes also, but then sometimes I forget to unplug and it runs all week. It's just fine to leave it plugged in all the time. Please do not buy into that crap about UV's zapping out iron and stuff in planted tanks. In my experience that is just pure crap. I've run my sterilizer for months straight and have had it off for months at a time. Absolutely no difference at all in the growth rate or health of my plants.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

DiabloCanine said:


> Is that FX5 still working well? Trying to decide if I want one, they are on ebay now for around $200.....DC


I absolutely love this filter. Being the impatient person I am I have torn it down twice and it remains clean even when the tank is sparkling. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

UV's are made to run 24/7/356, but it's your option whether you want to or not. Many people just run it for a few days or so after a water change. Others only run it when theres a sign of an outbreak (GW or fish parasites). I run it as a preventive measure for new fish.


----------

